# Any one playing Marvel War of Heroes?



## Hokage Mac Dre (Dec 5, 2012)

It's a Marvel trading card game for your smart phones.  And it has all the heroes: hulk, spider-man, cyclops.. etc. and villains as well: Loki, Sabertooth, Jigsaw... etc.  

I've been addicted to this game for a while.  Leveling up my deck and evolving my cards.  You guys should check it out 

Use my code if you guys do:ygf589148 and they'll start you off with a rare card and some silver as well.



And if any of you are already playing.

What's your go to deck? favorite card? and any tips for a newb like me...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 6, 2012)

lool Shion. why u so awesome


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Spreading the love and shit all over the place.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2012)

All those Mobage card games are awful. They aren't even really apps. They are just webpages that you downloaded and run through the "app" because this is the easiest and laziest way to do multiplatform development. Do not give them your money or more importantly your time.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Too lage for _this_ OP fool.


----------

